# THe Newer 1911's



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I was browsing around and it caught my attention that Taurus is making a few more PT1911's,

Beside the SS and blued they've made one with a rail, a couple bi-tone,,Hell..you got to look at them to really understand. Personally I have my eye on a Model 1911DT. It's a blued frame with stainless slide but the metal between the slide serrate is coated. Simply a beautiful weapon. I have the 1911SS and it's been 100% spot on. I have a 1911B to a friend that has loved it. He parked all his Kimbers because the way it shoots.

Check them out HERE.

Has anyone seen or used any of the newer ones? I'd love to hear some reviews.


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

I actually just got the new Taurus catalog in the mail yesterday. I was looking at the exact model you are talking about. These are definitely more in my price range as compared to other 1911's. I'm glad to hear they're spot on. I also like the looks of the optional walnut grips.

Now to get the money together.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have no idea why I put this in the gunsmithing forum. I think Because of a thread about someone that was having an issue with one and I forgot to back up enough

Anyway, I've enjoyed mine. Mine come with the black plastic grips and I got a nice set of buckeye burl grips to go on it from a guy that I talk to some that has an eBay store. One of the great things about a 1911 is there are so many things you can do to them to make them uniquely yours.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I have no idea why I put this in the gunsmithing forum. I think Because of a thread about someone that was having an issue with one and I forgot to back up enough


??Don't know what you're talking about...
:smt002


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got the PT1911Al in the Blue and Gray finish. I added a set of Ahern Tactical grips, Wilson Combat mags, and a Wilson Combat mag well. This gun is extremely accurate and has run more than 2500 rounds with no FTF's. It's my favorite shooter.


----------

